# Pilot/Mixture Screw Location Brute Force 650



## brutefrog (Nov 11, 2012)

I was hoping someone could help me find/verify the Pilot/Mixture Screw Location for my 2008 Brute Force 650. I've had a hard time finding an exact image online. As you can see I have started to drill out what I believe is the cap covering the screw, but my concern was that the metal was not a thin as I was lead to believe so I wanted to make sure before going further.

Can someone please confirm that I'm diggin' in the right location?

















Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
BF


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

That's it partner 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Be careful once you break thru it , you can damage the pilot screw pretty easy if you hit with the drill 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...that's it. Man...it would sure be nice if the 750s had allen-heads on the bowl screws instead of the phillips...


----------



## brutefrog (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you, Thank you Thank you!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Yep...that's it. Man...it would sure be nice if the 750s had allen-heads on the bowl screws instead of the phillips...


Hey I got lucky yesterday and found some at lowes, they were M4-.70 x 20 . I cut them down to 14 and now a happy camper  first time in 6 years I have found those at lowes 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

browland said:


> Hey I got lucky yesterday and found some at lowes, they were M4-.70 x 20 . I cut them down to 14 and now a happy camper  first time in 6 years I have found those at lowes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...I'll take a look.


----------



## brutefrog (Nov 11, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Yep...that's it. Man...it would sure be nice if the 750s had allen-heads on the bowl screws instead of the phillips...


True. The philips screws were a pain to get off. Even with the really short screwdrivers I have. Hex screws and a Bondhus ball driver are a must if you are going to jet. I have not tested it yet, but I believe I should be able to re-jet without having to take any of the plastics off.

Later I'll post some other pics of taking the plugs out. Just in case someone has the same questions/concerns I did.

BF


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brutefrog said:


> True. The philips screws were a pain to get off. Even with the really short screwdrivers I have. Hex screws and a Bondhus ball driver are a must if you are going to jet. I have not tested it yet, but I believe I should be able to re-jet without having to take any of the plastics off.
> 
> Later I'll post some other pics of taking the plugs out. Just in case someone has the same questions/concerns I did.
> 
> BF


Wow that's a lot work , pull the fender pocket and engine cover on the left side in 4 minutes and be done lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutefrog (Nov 11, 2012)

Finally got the pilot screw cover off and have moved on to tuning. Here are the other pics I took. You have to pull a great deal to get them out. After drilling the hole, I used a self tapping screw to grab on to them. I also blew out the pilot screw hole with compressed air to get the metal shavings out.




























BF


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good pics - eye candy is awesome....


----------

